# Foot abscess - how long to poultice?



## chasingmytail (29 June 2010)

Our lad had a loose shoe for a couple of days before farrier could come out (Friday), and when we went to bring him in he had lost the shoe and was barely able to walk.  Farrier said he had a strong pulse and heat in inside heel area. We hot tubbed and poulticed Friday night, and on Sat morning the abscess had burst, we continued twice a day Sat/Sun and then once a day since. He's walking much much better and we kept him in until last night when he went out and I'm keeping him in during day and out at night.  There is still a very small amount of pus coming out - a greyish colour.  Im waiting for farrier to come and take a look but my question is:  once pus has gone, how long should we continue poulticing and should we apply anything else to the affected area?  Thank you.


----------



## itsmyparty (30 June 2010)

We normally hot wet poultice until all the pus is out then put a mixture of icing sugar and iodine on the affected area of the foot under a gamgee/vetwrap dressing for a few days (about 3) until the foot has hardened back up again. Then shoe back on if poss.


----------



## Cocoa (30 June 2010)

Be careful of over poulticing the foot. You shouldn't really use a wet poultice for more than three days as the foot needs chance to dry. You can dry poultice for a while though. Best to speak with you farrier if you are still concerned.


----------



## chasingmytail (30 June 2010)

Thanks itsmyparty, tried to get iodine today but can't get it - any other suggestions?  Cocoa - I am getting concerned as his foot is very soft but we only wet poulticed over weekend then dry since, although wash out before applying new poultice.  I'm really hoping the abscess will have cleared up today although he was still tender when walking this morning.


----------



## chasingmytail (30 June 2010)

Having the vet out tomorrow as it looks like the abscess has tracked across the back of the heel and he's very sore, poor thing.  Anyway, I can pick their brains!!


----------



## PennyJ (30 June 2010)

Vet gave us some PEVIDINE for our pony's foot abscess.  I'm sure I saw some kind of iodine spray in our local scats in the sheep section, if that might be of any help to you.


----------



## itsmyparty (1 July 2010)

Oh bugger (re the abcess tracking across). As far as iodine is concerned, I got a small bottle from the chemist for about a quid.


----------



## chasingmytail (1 July 2010)

Thank you all.  Well, vet's just been and he said he can't see any signs of an abscess - whoopee!!  So hopefully, what I thought was signs of pain yesterday were just him saying - leave me alone - he's not great with his back legs, grumpy sod.  Anyway vet said it could just be bruising, so to bandage for a week and then if no worse to get farrier back.


----------

